# PICS M20 Kore. 14" and wait for it......... 16"!!! PICS ADDED



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Look good msa always makes good wheels....their engineering dept has good taste and designs for sure 

the wetter the better


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Good looking wheel. 16" will open up a lot of tire options, but they will take a beating in the rocks.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I wouldn't wanna go bigger then 14 but atleast our sport is growing obviously 

the wetter the better


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

nice


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea I'm guessing the 16 will be more for sxs . They make some of the best looking wheels IMO.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love my MSA M18's. - Those look good, but I'm not a fan of big raised spokes/bolts on the lip of the wheel. Just not my taste and a beeotch to keep clean on a mud bike.


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

I really would like a set of 16s on some nitto mud grapplers for ridding around on.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

PICS!

M20 Kore 16" w/ 30x10x16 EFX's on them. Photo's courtesy of MSA.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

dang they make some good looking wheels


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

Mine will arrive in a week... Can't wait:aargh4:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Just got done mounting a set for my buddy on his crew def a lot taller in person


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

thats a good looking crew


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Just ordered a set of 14s


----------

